# PIRANHA JUMPED OUT OF TANK I GOT BIT.



## corrado747 (Dec 19, 2005)

WELL I HAD THE TOP OFF MY PIRANHA TANK, AND FORGOT TO PUT IT BACK ON ONE NIGHT, AND THAT WAS A MISTAKE. I HAD ONE OF MY PIRANHAS JUMP OUT MUST HAVE BEEN OUT OF THE WATER FOR TEN MINUTES, SKIN WAS A 100% DRY WHEN I FOUND HIM ON THE FLOOR. HE WAS STILL BREATHING, BUT SWAM REALLY FUNNY WHEN I PUT HIM IN THE WATER. SO I REVIVED HIM BY WRAPING MY HAND AROUND HIM AND SLIDING HIM THROUGHT THE WATER TO AERORATE HIS GILLS. ONLY TOOK ABOUT 15 TO 20 MINUTES OF REVIVING BEFORE HE BIT TWICE IN ON MY POINTER FINGER AND WAS SWIMMING AROUND THE TANK NORMAL.

P.S. REALLY DO HAVE RAZOR SHARP TEETH, THE PIRANHA IS ONLY 3" BUT STILL LEFT MY FINGER BLEEDING.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Caplock king!


----------



## corrado747 (Dec 19, 2005)

WELL I AM SORRY NO PICS BUT DID HAPPEN LATE AT NIGHT AFTER A NIGHT OF DRINKING, IT WAS ONE HELL OF A SHOCK TO ME, AND NO I DONT WANT TO TRY IT AGAIN, BUT IF IT ACCIDENTLY HAPPENS I WILL BESURE TO TAKE A PIC NEXT TIME.

HAVE U GUYS EVER BEN BIT BEFORE?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> HAVE U GUYS EVER BEN BIT BEFORE?


my cat bit me once hahaha j/k no my piranha hasnt got me yet what do you have that lasted 10min out of water....you got really lucky man glade to hear he made it


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

damn man you are really lucky


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

BIG_BOY said:


> damn man you are really lucky


You call that lucky from getting bitten?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


>










let see some pic or your hand then..


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

did the fish die? i'm surprised he didn't die on the floor if he was all dried out.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

~Silly~Spy said:


> did the fish die? i'm surprised he didn't die on the floor if he was all dried out.


silly~spy did you remember my 125gallon??? i have no cover at all, and i have so many pygo about 8 to 12 fish in there full grown. and it never jump out.


----------



## corrado747 (Dec 19, 2005)

I got bit on my pointer finger, no there was no chunk taken out just a quick little couple bites that drew blood. I fear though when they get BIGGER only 3" currently.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

corrado747 said:


> I got bit on my pointer finger, no there was no chunk taken out just a quick little couple bites that drew blood. I fear though when they get BIGGER only 3" currently.


sound like you got a very agressive little one there!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> I got bit on my pointer finger, no there was no chunk taken out just a quick little couple bites that drew blood. I fear though when they get BIGGER only 3" currently.


sound like you got a very agressive little one there!








[/quote]

I wouldn't call it agressive the thing hit the floor then he picked it up and started moving him around I would call it instinct. hes lucky all he got was some pin pricks rather than missing a chunk


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry about your loss.

Piranha are sometimes considered the most dangerous when out of water, so it isn't much of a surprise you got bitten, nor does it signify that he is an aggressive fish in particular.

Any updates? How is the fish doing?
~Taylor~


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

corrado747 said:


> WELL I AM SORRY NO PICS BUT DID HAPPEN LATE AT NIGHT AFTER A NIGHT OF DRINKING, IT WAS ONE HELL OF A SHOCK TO ME, AND NO I DONT WANT TO TRY IT AGAIN, BUT IF IT ACCIDENTLY HAPPENS I WILL BESURE TO TAKE A PIC NEXT TIME.
> 
> HAVE U GUYS EVER BEN BIT BEFORE?


NO IHAVE NEVER BEEN BIT BEFORE, WHY ARE WE YELLING?!!!!!!!
this thread needs bloody pics


----------

